# Super Account?



## mherf84 (Sep 25, 2013)

I've been told by a friend that my employer is required to pay by law a certain percentage (maybe 10% .. not sure) yearly to my super account.

Is this true and mandatory ? or not ?

I can't seem to find the answer on the net..


----------



## Alnaibii (Aug 1, 2013)

try this
Superannuation in Australia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

is the pension fund in Australia


----------

